# αυτοαντώνυμα



## pidyo (May 8, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Οι λέξεις αυτές καλούνται αυταντώνυμα / αυτοαντώνυμα:
> http://www.fun-with-words.com/nym_autoantonyms.html
> http://www.xn--qxaek7au.gr/forum/showthread.php?1630-%CE%91%CF%85%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CF%8E%CE%BD%CF%85%CE%BC%CE%B1-%CF%8C%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%BD-%CE%BC%CE%AF%CE%B1-%CE%BB%CE%AD%CE%BE%CE%B7-%CE%AD%CF%87%CE%B5%CE%B9-%CE%B4%CF%8D%CE%BF-%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%AF%CE%B8%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%82-%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%B9%CE%B5%CF%82



Αρχαίο χούι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2013)

Άλλο ένα αυταντώνυμο της αρχαίας, το οποίο λείπει απ' το παραπάνω ιστολόγιο: *ἄβιος* μπορεί να είναι και ο φτωχός και ο πλούσιος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2013)

Να βάλουμε και εδώ την *απόφραξη*;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2013)

Ε ναι, είναι η λέξη με αφορμή την οποία έκανα το σχόλιο που παρατίθεται στην αρχή του παρόντος νήματος.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 11, 2014)

Σκόνταψα σήμερα στον όρο contronym και θυμήθηκα το νήμα. Το παράθεμα μέσα στο παράθεμα του Ζάζουλα έχει και άλλους αγγλικούς όρους: contranym, antilogies, Janus words και το πανέμορφο enantiondromes. Το τελευταίο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιάσει, καθώς enantiodromia είναι και όρος της ψυχολογίας με τελείως διαφορετικό νόημα. To λήμμα της wiki για τα αυτοαντώνυμα προσθέτει τα antagonym, self-antonym, antilogy και addad (πληθ. της αραβικής λέξης didd), ενώ αποκαλεί το φαινόμενο enantiosemy (ακριβέστατο), enantionymy ή antilogy. 

Προσωπικά θα διέγραφα τα antilogy (δεν μ' αρέσει να περιγράφει μια λέξη και το φαινόμενο και τα instances αυτού), Janus words (προτιμώ μια λέξη), enantiodrome (λόγω ψυχολογίας), enantiosemy, enantionymy και enantionym (μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι σημαίνει μόνο ότι μια λέξη σημαίνει το αντίθετό της και όχι ότι σημαίνει _και_ το αντίθετό της όπως είναι το σωστό), antagonym (κάκιστα ελληνικά), addad (να το πούμε και Μήτσο αν είναι). Οπότε μου απομένουν τα self-antonym (με self-antonymy), auto-antonym (autantonym) / auto-antonymy (autantonymy), contronym / contronymy. 

Προτιμήσεις (βάσει αισθητικής και ορολογικής προτίμησης, γενικευμένης χρήσης ή και βαθμού επίσημης καθιέρωσης);


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2014)

Στο _auto-antonym_ έχω μείνει επειδή και τα τρία στοιχεία του είναι ελληνικά. Όσο δεν έχουμε αντώνυμα των... αυτοκινήτων, είναι το καλύτερο.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2015)

Νέα προσθήκη:


Alexandra said:


> Να ένα άλλο παράδειγμα που μια λέξη που ξεκινάει με απο- σημαίνει και τις δύο αντίθετες έννοιες:
> 
> [Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
> αποσκλήρυνση η: 1.(γεωλ.) η σκλήρυνση των πετρωμάτων, συνήθ. λόγω θέρμανσης. 2. (χημ.) η απομάκρυνση των αλάτων (ασβεστίου, μαγνησίου, σιδήρου κτλ.) από το σκληρό νερό.
> ...



Και παλιότερο, για το πρόθημα _λιπο_-: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=160676&viewfull=1#post160676


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2015)

Ας προσθέσω και εδώ, _προς παρακολούθηση αυστηρά και μόνο_, αφού *παραμένει λάθος 100%*, αυτό:



drsiebenmal said:


> Το άκουσα πριν από λίγο από την παρουσιάστρια στις ειδήσεις του Σκάι και η φυσικότητα που το είπε με κάνει να το κατατάξω στις γκάφες:
> 
> _...χωρίς πολιτική παρέμβαση, οι διαπραγματεύσεις δεν πρόκειται να αποτελματωθούν..._, με άλλα λόγια, χρησιμοποίησε το αποτελματώνομαι ως αντίθετο του τελματώνομαι και όχι ως κορυφαίο στάδιο της (απο)τελμάτωσης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2015)

Η λέξη δεν ανήκει ακριβώς σ' αυτό το νήμα, αλλά δεν θέλω να τη βάλω στις «λέξεις για φιγούρα και τρικλοποδιές», κυρίως γιατί νομίζω ότι όσοι τη χρησιμοποιούν τη χρησιμοποιούν σωστά.

Αναφέρομαι στο επίθετο *επουσιώδης*. Ξέρουμε ότι το _επι-_ είναι συχνά επιτατικό (ΛΚΝ: «επιτείνει τη σημασία της πρωτότυπης λέξης: _επαυξάνω, επιβεβαιώνω, επιβραδύνω, επιταχύνω· επαύξηση· επιβεβαιωτικός_»). Ωστόσο, το _επουσιώδης_ έχει σχέση αντωνυμική προς το _ουσιώδης_. Πώς κι έτσι; Επειδή _επουσιώδες_ είναι αυτό που προστίθεται στην ουσία, που έχει δευτερεύουσα σημασία και άρα δεν είναι ουσιώδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2016)

Και μια λανθασμένη χρήση της _*αποθησαύρισης*_ *εδώ*, σαν να πρόκειται για το αντίθετο κάποιας ανύπαρκτης *_θησαύρισης_!

Το χρήμα που βγαίνει δειλά δειλά στην επιφάνεια σηματοδοτεί και την τάση για σταδιακή _αποθησαύριση_ των νοικοκυριών, που ανασύρουν χρήματα από τα σεντούκια για την πληρωμή πάσης φύσης υποχρεώσεων. 

Άλλωστε, η δεύτερη σημασία του _θησαυρίζω_ (η πρώτη είναι η γνωστή: πλουτίζω) είναι η ..._αποθησαυρίζω_.


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2017)

...
Και μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια:







Ή ίσως διαφημιστική αδεία (δοτ.). 

Αποτυχημένη επειδή αυτά τα υγρά ξεθαμπώνουν τα γυαλικά και κανονικά λέγονται αντιθαμπωτικά (ή αντιθαμβωτικά, κομιλφό), ενώ το _εκ _στο _εκθαμβωτικό_ δεν σημαίνει ξε-. Διαφημιστική αδεία εάν σκέφτηκαν ότι τα ξεθαμπωμένα γυαλικά μάς εκθαμβώνουν. Εμένα πάντως με θάμπωσε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2021)

Παρότι εδώ είμαστε στο ελληνικό υποφέόρουμ, ας έχουμε κι ένα αγγλικό αντίστοιχο: https://thelanguagenerds.com/23-words-that-are-their-own-opposites/


----------



## cougr (Mar 27, 2022)

ακόλαστος:
- που ζει μια ζωή γεμάτη ηδονές, χυδαίες απολαύσεις
- που δεν αμάρτησε


----------

